# Bailey



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Run free sweet Bailey. I know you were loved. 
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Bailey


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry that Bailey had such a short time here and with his wonderful parents. RIP, Bailey. I hate cancer!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am sorry for the loss of your sweet Bailey.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. It is heartbreaking. We are facing the same thing with our 3 year old Golden girl, Sophie.... My heart knows your pain.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My heart cries for you. We lost our 12 1/2 year irish setter, boots, to bone cancer (rear leg) back on july 9, 1997. When he was diagnosed it was thought no more than a week before he would be unable to get up, refuse to eat, etc. But we wre given exactly 10 weeks with that grand old man.

May 25, 2008 i lost my golden girl, ,aycee to a different cancer, gastrointestional stromal tumor. She was 8 yrs. 9 months. I had lost hr littermate brother, hunter at age 4 yrs 2 months back on oct. 16, 2003 to proheart6, the 6 month heartworm prevention injection. We lost to many of our precious dogs way to early. But then when we think of it, any age is to soon. We would love to have them forever.

You loved one is at the bridge with many, many great goldens froum just the forum. It was 4 years ago today i lost my golden boy, buck at age 12 yrs. 3 months. And just 4 years ago yesteday, steve lost his beloved skylar to cancer. I may be wrong by i think he was 7 also. I was still in shock over the sudden and unexpected death of skylar when my buck passed a few hours later. I like to think they cross the brdige together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jchena*

Jchena

I am so very sorry about your Bailey. I know that Bailey will be greeted by so many wonderful fur babies from this forum, including my Snobear and Smooch.

I hope you stick around here for support and comfort from all of us that a part of the Rainbow Bridge club.


----------



## jchena (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your kind words, and I'm am so sorry to hear of your similar stories. I truly appreciate the support.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry on your loss of Bailey. He was lost much too young, just like my sweet Ginger who went to the bridge at 5 years old. I am sure she greeted your boy at the bridge.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. So many of us here know the pain you are going thru. Rest in peace, Bailey.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. You found this forum as I and many others did after loosing a golden to cancer (Lymphoma in my case). Please make yourself at home here on GRF and please share some pictures of your boy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet Bailey, and hugs to you and your family


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

My condolences for the loss of your sweet boy and wonderful companion Bailey. My precious girl who left my side had a meningioma. Will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Bailey, I know that he will now be making new friends at the bridge

Run free again Bailey


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your sweet boy Bailey. My heart goes out to you, I know what you are going through as so many of us here do too. I lost my 15. 5 yr. old boy three months ago. Each day gets a little easier, it takes time.

He will always be with you, watching over you, eventually you will be able to look back on the memories and special times you shared with Bailey and smile. 

Godspeed Bailey, run free, and sleep softly.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your boy. Way too young but God only takes the best. May he fly with the angels x


----------

